# 93 maxima



## Jnohrden (Jun 30, 2011)

is there anything I could do to increase my horsepower?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

oh wow. really? you need to search. theres a reason we have a newbie forum. normally id help out, but theres a million threads all over this site that are just for what youre asking.


----------

